# Second time mums who had quick first labour...



## Pearls18

Was your second even quicker??? My first labour was 4 hours, I am a little concerned about how quick the next will be and am considering home birthing. Just wondering if I am right to expect a shorter labour????


----------



## Sinead

I had short labours with both - 37 mins with dd and 32 mins with ds, I was advised to have home birth for the 2nd because I don't have any pain until I'm fully dilated and ready to push. So my labours were roughly the same length


----------



## Twinkle81

my first was 7hrs from my first contraction to giving birth and my second was 2hrs 48mins my second was a home birth and my hubby nearly delivered in the bath. luckily an ambulance arrived 8mins before baby did so there was someone with medical knowledge there. my MW arrived 10mins after baby did :) and i am now 27wks with no 3 and planning another HB this time i have been advised to call MW as soon as contractions start :)


----------



## sarah2409

Twinkle81 said:


> my first was 7hrs from my first contraction to giving birth and my second was 2hrs 48mins my second was a home birth and my hubby nearly delivered in the bath. luckily an ambulance arrived 8mins before baby did so there was someone with medical knowledge there. my MW arrived 10mins after baby did :) and i am now 27wks with no 3 and planning another HB this time i have been advised to call MW as soon as contractions start :)

My first was 7 hours too and my second was 2hrs 42 mins :) Im am quite scared about this little un. I dont know if i will make it to the hospital on time!! But on the plus side it should be over with quickly :) x


----------



## mum22ttc#3

My 1st Labour was nearly 4 hours, my 2nd Labour was 20 mins quicker than my 1st :)


----------



## goddess25

My first labour was 12 hours but it would have been about 9 ish hours if he wasnt stuck which I am told was reasonably fast for a first labour. 2nd labour was 3.5 hours.


----------



## Pearls18

Good luck to those expecting! I haven't yet heard of a second labour being longer (unless for medical reasons/intervention) so I'm hoping it'll be quick again but I'm nervous about it being too quick! Gosh 32 mins must be a shock to the system!


----------



## Connah'sMommy

My first was 4hours 30mins. I got pains thick and fast right away and when i got to the hosp i was 8cm! Quite quick for a first and iv been told to expect a quicker one this time round :/xx


----------



## AmeliePoulain

My own labour wasnt quick :haha: I was hopeful though because my Mum had a 7 hour labour with me (the eldest) and then 1hr 30 with #2 and 45 minutes with #3 :flower:


----------



## MumNo2

ohhh iv been looking for some info on this to....i was 3hrs with my son and really scared itl be even quicker this time, yes its nice that its fast but im worried i go into labour when im alone with my son, hes only 2 :-s guess i wont know till time but geeeesshhh can u imagine? xx


----------



## Mummy~L

My first was 4 hours 25 mins and have been told by my MW to expect this one to be just as quick if not quicker!
I ended up having my DS at home (unplanned) so hope to get to the hospital this time :haha:


----------



## Twinkle81

sarah2409 said:


> Twinkle81 said:
> 
> 
> my first was 7hrs from my first contraction to giving birth and my second was 2hrs 48mins my second was a home birth and my hubby nearly delivered in the bath. luckily an ambulance arrived 8mins before baby did so there was someone with medical knowledge there. my MW arrived 10mins after baby did :) and i am now 27wks with no 3 and planning another HB this time i have been advised to call MW as soon as contractions start :)
> 
> My first was 7 hours too and my second was 2hrs 42 mins :) Im am quite scared about this little un. I dont know if i will make it to the hospital on time!! But on the plus side it should be over with quickly :) xClick to expand...

Wow so similar, I think I only lasted the 48 mins because i was determined my hubby was NOT going to deliver my baby...LOL we will have to see how long our next one will be. Sometimes im not so sure the quick labours are the best, i think i was in shock after :shock:


----------



## evewidow

my 1st was 4 hours and my second was 90mins - waters broke then pain then baby - was ace ! my 3rd was not as quick , everyone said how 3rd babies are awkward(soooo true !) she was stop and start but active labour was 2 hours 20mins , i had my 3rd at home on the basis that if they got quicker i wouldnt have got to hospital lol !


----------



## tummymummy

my first was less than four hours so hoping and praying my second will be quicker :) not too quick mind because the hospital is a good half an hour away and my mum will shoot me if i give birth in her new car :wacko:


----------



## eeyore123

1st = 6 hrs
2nd = 3hrs
3rd = 1 1/2
4th = 1hr 9 mins
5th = 35 mins ( baby was born in van on route to hospital )


----------



## evewidow

eeyore123 said:


> 1st = 6 hrs
> 2nd = 3hrs
> 3rd = 1 1/2
> 4th = 1hr 9 mins
> 5th = 35 mins ( baby was born in van on route to hospital )

wow lol


----------



## aaronsmum

my first was 4 1/2 hours and my second was 19 hours so it doesn't always get easier (although my second was 10lb 7oz and back to back so that may have something to do with it :/ )


----------



## MandaAnda

My first (and so far only) was 7 hours 50 minutes. All of my mum's labours were 6-8 hours, so I was hoping it was genetic! haha I'd planned a home birth, and I will do so again.

What trade is your DH going into in the RAF? Mine is ex-Army and is in RAF basic at the moment, will be a RAF firefighter eventually. x


----------



## charlotteb24

most women labour less with the 2nd bay, i was 5 hours with m 1st and 2 hours with my second (thats established labour rather than the whole thing.)


----------



## Pearls18

MandaAnda said:


> My first (and so far only) was 7 hours 50 minutes. All of my mum's labours were 6-8 hours, so I was hoping it was genetic! haha I'd planned a home birth, and I will do so again.
> 
> What trade is your DH going into in the RAF? Mine is ex-Army and is in RAF basic at the moment, will be a RAF firefighter eventually. x

My mum was 12 hours first, 3 hours second so I tease her that I beat her haha, just hope second one follows suit- I really hope I can have a home birth, want a water birth again too.

RAF Regiment, we are about to here if he's been selected (we're pretty confident as he was in the 'top' group) if so he will start in September. My cousin wasnted to be a firefighter in the RAF but didn't pass the eye test, where abouts do they do the training for that?xx


----------



## NeyNey

My first was around 1.5 hours active labour. -That was with an induction. I was told by Dr next time around if I even have a hint that I'm in labour to get up to the hospital ASAP lol


----------



## Pearls18

NeyNey said:


> My first was around 1.5 hours active labour. -That was with an induction. I was told by Dr next time around if I even have a hint that I'm in labour to get up to the hospital ASAP lol

Gosh and with an induction!!!! You will have to move into the hosptial final weeks of your pregnancy lol x


----------



## MandaAnda

MarineWAG said:


> MandaAnda said:
> 
> 
> My first (and so far only) was 7 hours 50 minutes. All of my mum's labours were 6-8 hours, so I was hoping it was genetic! haha I'd planned a home birth, and I will do so again.
> 
> What trade is your DH going into in the RAF? Mine is ex-Army and is in RAF basic at the moment, will be a RAF firefighter eventually. x
> 
> My mum was 12 hours first, 3 hours second so I tease her that I beat her haha, just hope second one follows suit- I really hope I can have a home birth, want a water birth again too.
> 
> RAF Regiment, we are about to here if he's been selected (we're pretty confident as he was in the 'top' group) if so he will start in September. My cousin wasnted to be a firefighter in the RAF but didn't pass the eye test, where abouts do they do the training for that?xxClick to expand...

Good luck! DH was going for RAF Regiment at first but was told at the last minute that he couldn't because he was ex-Army. But then a guy who'd been in his Army regiment was able to get in, so who knows?! The firefighter selection was very competitive - only 11 out of 33 got in, IIRC. They do 9 weeks basic in RAF Halton and then five months phase 2 at MOD Manston. So, hopefully he'll be posted sometime around February!


----------



## snow fairy

My first was 4 hours
Second was 1 hour 20 min ( I was induced 42 weeks)
Third was 6 hours ( I was induced 38 weeks)


----------



## ciarhwyfar

I was less than four hours hard labour with the first one, maybe 10 hours all told but it was a very long time ago. I didn't know I was in labor with the second one. Had a scheduled induction and didn't feel any contractions until they broke my membranes. She was out less than 45 mins later. I am hoping this one takes longer as they don't do inductions at my current clinic and I really don't want to be home alone with a three year old.


----------



## cookielucylou

I have been wondering about this two as my recordered delivery time was an hour. I only just managed to get to hospital in time, so I'm in trouble if no.2 comes quicker than that.
Like the lady on the first page I wasnt feeling anything until I was ready to push.


----------



## NeyNey

MarineWAG said:


> NeyNey said:
> 
> 
> My first was around 1.5 hours active labour. -That was with an induction. I was told by Dr next time around if I even have a hint that I'm in labour to get up to the hospital ASAP lol
> 
> Gosh and with an induction!!!! You will have to move into the hosptial final weeks of your pregnancy lol xClick to expand...

:rofl: I know, I laughed when the Dr said that to me and she goes "No honey, I'm serious" Eeek!


----------



## shortie1990

I've no idea how long my actual labour was, do you mean 'established labour' or sort of when my waters started leaking, as i didnt have contractions for ages?

either way, I wasnt getting many/painful contractions so they induced me at 6pm, and baby was born at 11.42 pm

I was 3cm at 3pm when they examined me, and 6-7cm at 10pm..so the last bit was very quick?


----------



## Ju_bubbs

My 1st wasn't really quick, it was 7 hours,
2nd was 3 hours
3rd was 20 minutes
4th was 10 minutes, after a week or so of irregular contractions and I delivered her myself as the midwife didn't make it. Luckily this one was a planned homebirth because of how fast the last one was.

These times are from 1st 'proper' contraction to baby being here! My midwife tells to me to not even consider a hospital birth, even if I go into labour before 37 weeks, coz it would be far more dangerous to give birth on the way, than it would at home where there may be a chance of a midwife getting to me atleast, my local hospital is a 30 minute drive if theres no traffic, or up to an houor and a hlaf drive at certain times of the day!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Someone I know had a quick first labour but a second labour that dragged on for a long time. First birth was pretty easy second was slow and traumatic ... everyone's different :flower: x


----------



## Nev23

I'm scared that if I have any more babies my labours will be even shorter....I gave birth a few months ago and it only took me less than 45 minutes to get from 4 cms to 10cm...it happend so fast, I was in shock and it was very painful when my body started to dilate extremely quickly. My waters only broke JUST before my LO was born.


----------



## emzky90

uwww interesting stuff, I was induced a 41weeks and my labour was 4hours with 24mins pushin!


----------



## mumtobeoct10

My first was 2 hrs from waters breaking to holding baby exactly ....

Before waters broke had no pain .... Then once they broke I couldnt move ...

Got to hospital at four cm ... Oh went outside door to get bag off my mam and mw checked me and I was ten cm. So six cm in about a minute .... Sounds very unreal but it was so strange mw said she never seen it in first labour ... 

Within five mins ds was born 

No gas no nothing felt so proud x x

Hope this labour is slightly longer .... Or ill have to pay for ohs car to be detailed after haha 

As the hospital is an hr away d the six months from Oct the main road to hospital is closed so will have to go tru city center traffic x x x


----------



## Belle25

I have been wondering this too as I was 4 hours too! 
xx


----------

